
Germany pushes router security rules, OpenWRT and CCC push back - walterbell
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/11/20/germany_versus_openwrt_ccc/
======
PavlovsCat
Fascinating. Despite its relevance, this story never got higher than page
five, even going lower for a while:

[https://i.imgur.com/BYcBGDz.png](https://i.imgur.com/BYcBGDz.png)

Here's the "worst" snapshot, first column is rank, second column is age in
minutes, third is score; all compared stories had less or equal number of
comments, so in this case, zero.

    
    
        71      660     3       The Patrician President and the Reporterette: A Screwball Story
        72      780     5       Plane – minimal visual improvements for Linux
        120     1080    3       The plan to move the Swedish town of Kiruna
        128     1140    3       Slow television
        129     1380    4       The story behind the first computer in Canada (2016)
        139     1200    3       Experience of phantom limbs lets amputees control real replacements
        140     1200    3       Old coal mines can be underground food farms
    
        150     540     6       Germany pushes router security rules, OpenWRT and CCC push back

~~~
walterbell
Sometimes the moderators (hn@ycombinator.com) will promote a story to the
front page to give it a second chance.

